# Surprised today by big pig



## 300_wsm (Oct 11, 2014)

Had this big guy come within 5 yards of me while on the ground i let the smokepole give him a kiss of death I was deer hunting this morning first pig for me and in a area I have hunted for 15years and never seen a pig


----------



## 300_wsm (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's the pic


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 11, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## 300_wsm (Oct 11, 2014)

What do u guys think he would weight?


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 11, 2014)

On the hoof......300 plus. 

Did you bring it out? I don't fault you if you didn't. My wife shot one that was 276 gutted on digital scales. Head on wall and body disposed of.


----------



## 300_wsm (Oct 11, 2014)

I brought him home  gonna try it first hog I have shot luckily I had hand trucks in the truck this morning  I couldn't drag him out by myself hunting partner chicken out this morning


----------



## Dustin4106 (Oct 11, 2014)

Was this in Carroll county?


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dustin4106 said:


> Was this in Carroll county?


X2. 
Congrats on a nice one. 
We had a couple pass through our lease in Whitesburg. It's possible.


----------



## 300_wsm (Oct 12, 2014)

It was not in carroll county but I will say we ant gonna have to wait much longer before there invading us


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice Hog!  Enjoy the pork!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 12, 2014)

Talk a Mexican butcher to make chorizo sausage out of it... good eats! I hunt around Whitesburg but have not seen any signs yet.


----------



## 300_wsm (Oct 13, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 31, 2014)

275.


Trophy for sure


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2014)

Todd E said:


> Head on wall and body disposed of.



Agreed.

Mount the head and dispose of the body on the smoker.


----------



## 300_wsm (Nov 2, 2014)

Dropped him off at the taxidermy yesterday cant wait until I get that ugly joker back


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, what a hoss, and 5 yards away on the ground! That had to have been a rush! Congrats.


----------



## 300_wsm (Jan 17, 2015)

Got my the European mount back thanks Jordan's taxidermy can't wait to get the head back


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2015)

Dang how did I miss this one..............That is AWESOME!  Great story to go with it too!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 300_wsm (Mar 30, 2015)

Got him back this week its awesome thanks Jordan's taxidermy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sweet! Those things worry me more than bears or gators.


----------



## mattech (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

How do you get a European mount AND a head mounted. Reproduction tusks? Very nice hog congrats


----------



## 300_wsm (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes they use a artificial mouth set.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Apr 1, 2015)

His skull looks entirely different than the skull of my pig.  I know nothing about the variations in the Russian domestic etc.. but it's very clear by looking at the shape of  the skull hst there must be some vast differences


----------



## GSUQUAD (Apr 1, 2015)

Either way nice hog and congrats!


----------



## 300_wsm (Apr 1, 2015)

Interesting post a pic curious to see the difference.  The skull looks like a dinosaur head to me.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Apr 1, 2015)

Again it could Just be the angle but I see a huge crest on the top of this pig head


----------



## 300_wsm (Apr 2, 2015)

I think it's the angle I see no different.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Apr 4, 2015)

you are right, they do look like dinosaur heads haha


----------

